# Ideas needed of what to put in this enclosure please?



## paulajo (Oct 13, 2010)

Hello

We have a spare enclosure at the moment that i'm looking for ideas of what to put in it, can anyone help me and my dilemma :lol2:

Its about 15' long 12' wide and about 12' high. Its double doored, has very strong 2.5cm mesh square. Heavy duty posts and a corrogated roof.

Its open on three sides and isnt heated. The floor is incredibly thick cement and has 3 block high at the base, with the frame sat on.

We were thinking of squirrels but wondered if anyone could come up with any ideas. Most importantly it has to be very adequate room for ?? not bare minimum

Thanks everyone


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi hun!

Well if I remember rightly you like Arctic foxes and I think if Phoenix's Aunt Sapphire has kits one would like an enclosure such as the one you just wrote about. . . Just an idea hehe. (That size would be fine so long as you take it out for a walk or two every day.)

I know a woman in the US who keeps Genets in an enclosure of those exact dimensions so they would work. 

Flying squirrels would have a blast in something that big but you may never see them as they are pretty small. 

Maybe prevost squirrels? They are a fair bit bigger then SFS. 

Maybe Kinks? 

It's a pretty good size enclosure so you really have allot to choose from. 

-
Elina

P.S: Did you get my reply the other day on EKF? My PC has been playing silly buggers and so I am never sure if anything I ask it to do actually happens.


----------



## paulajo (Oct 13, 2010)

Elina, wow i didnt realise that i would have so much to choose 
from! Where do i start!!!

This needs some serious thinking and research:flrt:

and yes, i did get your message, it made me really chuckle....so you now have two rampant beasts in your house :lol2: thanks for the info too. I did message you back so i'm not sure how ive bodged that up?

Hope your all well, we are and Phoenix certainly is :flrt:


----------



## suity (Aug 4, 2009)

Hey Paula, that is a really decent sized enclosure. And if you were to attach a small shed on to the side with a heat source you'll hugely increase the amount of species you could keep.

With that height it would be a shame to go for something non-arboreal imo... If you had a small heated shed on the side that enclosure would be perfect for a pair of marmosets, coatimundis or genets


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

I know what I would put in it... Genets!!:flrt:


----------



## animalsbeebee (May 19, 2008)

Because of height i would put either coatimundis or civets


----------



## paulajo (Oct 13, 2010)

I really like the idea of a civet or a genet but family also like the idea of raccoons or coatis

Would each of the above need a heated area?

What size indoor area would they need as it would have to built inside the enclosure?

Ideally i'd like 2, to keep each other company, is this ok with each of the above?

I really am just throwing comments about at the moment, i will not be rushing into anything and definately getting lots of advice from knowledgeable people once i have eliminated some. 

Primates are definately a no go, i just wouldnt feel confident enough. 

Thanks everyone for all of your help, its really appreciated :2thumb:


----------



## animalsbeebee (May 19, 2008)

Coatimundis do not need heat ,they just need a decent bed with lots of bedding ,and civets / genets will need a small house with just a bit of background heat ,just to take the nip of the air.


----------



## paulajo (Oct 13, 2010)

Whoever mentioned Genets? All of this is your fault! :lol2:

I keep looking at the enclosure and imagining them in there but all the while trying to remind myself that there may be another exotic that would be preferable (its not working)

If I did decide on a Genet what size heated enclosure would be needed and would a metal dog heat mat be suitable and to what temperature would the box need to be heated to?

Thanks, Paula


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

> I know a woman in the US who keeps Genets in an enclosure of those exact dimensions so they would work.


 :lol2:

You can find her here: SYBIL'S MESSAGE BOARD - View topic - Spotted Genets

Hope this helps hun!
-
Elina


----------



## paulajo (Oct 13, 2010)

Thank Elina i'm going to have a nose now :2thumb:


----------



## paulajo (Oct 13, 2010)

That really was very interesting and very informative!

Thumbs up for that one Elina! 

Hey Elina, Phoenix decided to do his Pterodactyl call lots of times yesterday, he had all of us mimicking him, whether we were outside, upstairs etc Our neighbours thought we had lost the plot when they heard us, until we explained that it amuses us all so much that we started doing it to each other! I think Phoenix has turned us as loopy as he is! :lol2: (sorry went off topic rather a lot there but being as Phoenix is of the utmost importance it is totally acceptable :whistling2: )


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

Glad it was helpful. 

Lol regarding you guys making fennec noises, don't worry it happens to all of us :blush:. Akiko likes to charge me when I come home screaming and when she gets to me she will sit down, look up and scream "MEEP!" as loudly as she can so now MEEP! is hello in our house hehe. 

I love that when Fennecs know the noise they are about to make will be too loud for them to deal with they fold their ears back :lol2: .

So um, yes, genets, I wonder what sound they make? 

-
Elina

Ps: Akiko says "MEEP!" to her brother hehe.


----------



## liam.b (Sep 2, 2006)

Elina said:


> Glad it was helpful.
> 
> Lol regarding you guys making fennec noises, don't worry it happens to all of us :blush:. Akiko likes to charge me when I come home screaming and when she gets to me she will sit down, look up and scream "MEEP!" as loudly as she can so now MEEP! is hello in our house hehe.
> 
> ...


They make some pretty funny noises, think cat noises just more low pitched. A few of them even do a sort of purring noise when their sitting on my shoulder rubbing themselves in my hair lol.


----------



## paulajo (Oct 13, 2010)

Well, after much much thought and many discussions i have decided that yes, Genets are very much for me :flrt:

So now all i have to do is find some! :2thumb:

Thanks so much everyone for answering all my many questions, your ace, all of you :no1:


----------



## paulajo (Oct 13, 2010)

Anytime this afternoon, i will be owned by a VERY gorgeous female Gennet :flrt:

Arghh, i reckon my mother never taught me how to be patient! Its all her fault :whistling2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I've really nothing to add except - *LUCKY YOU!!!!*

Photos are a must or it never happened! :lol2:


----------



## paulajo (Oct 13, 2010)

Feorag: LOL It happened, it happened!!!!

She is absolutely scrumptious and so SMALL!!

We were all prepared for her to go in her outdoor enclosure that was all warm, snug and cosy but when we saw her, hubby, YES HUBBY said cant we keep her inside till she's bigger! This is the same person that said no more animals in the house apart from a female Fennec. Oh, he's never going to live it down :lol2: 

So, at the moment i have discreetly watched her tuck into chicken and try to sneak around her temporary cage. She was so scared when i tried to get her out of the carry case but she half heartedly tried to nip and made a small amount of noise and that was it. Considering she was so scared and thats all she did, i was VERY impressed. I was kind of expecting to have quite a nasty nip. 

Anyway, for some reason when we were rapidly sorting out the cage upstairs i started singing Lola, by the Kinks (i think) I used to love this song as it made me smile so......... ta da, that is her name :lol2:
It maybe a little 'nice' for what i normally pick but it makes me smile. :2thumb:

There will definately be photo's to follow once she's settled in a little but for the time being Phoenix (Fennec Fox) is banned from my bedroom. He is going to be one very fed up fox as he loves his game of fetch the socks, leaping of my bed and across the room


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Congratulations! I am very envious!!!

All our new kittens lived and slept in our bedroom when they first arrived until they settled into our 'clowder' and there was always one adult sulking outside the bedroom door every morning! :lol2:

BTW loved the Kinks - Dave Davis was my favourite :flrt:


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

we neeed pics :flrt:

So jelous, hehe... aahwell, lucky you! 

Hope she settles in well, can't wait for the pics.


----------



## paulajo (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks everyone, she's a real cutie :flrt:


----------



## codenameX (Feb 19, 2012)

paulajo said:


> Well, after much much thought and many discussions i have decided that yes, Genets are very much for me :flrt:
> 
> So now all i have to do is find some! :2thumb:
> 
> Thanks so much everyone for answering all my many questions, your ace, all of you :no1:


try viper and vine online shop. You may need to ring them however they do ship them to you

PS I'm very jealous


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

You should really read all the thread before you comment - she got one today.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

they recently got some genets at my friends work... he he is with them..

(looking terrified)


----------

